# Not your Grandma's phonebook



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

www.spokeo.com

If you haven't seen or heard of this site before, you may want to go there and type in your name. I was surprised at some of the info (some inaccurate) they had accumulated about me, and even more that is available for a price. I was told there is a way to request that your info be removed from the site but I haven't seen that yet.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

I never show up on those things. My mom showed up. hmmm it says she has live in our house for 12 years(correct) and that she is married(kinda? she's widowed) she is retired(from what??? motherhood?) nope, it says she has no children(I'm not a live?!) it says she has a college degreee(nope) and that she is a libra(yep) uhh wow it lists a bunch of hobbies...and their right...ummm creepy? are they just guessing???? how are they so right and wrong? lol


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

They have a few things wrong, but alot right. It says we live in a below average neighborhood, but the house is worth over a mil., go figure. It probaly comes from everything we put on the web. Part of the info comes from facebook cause my son likes to write crap on his facepage, and it says his hobby is interior decorating. lol


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

hey there is another me out there in ILL. how cool is that I have kinda a unique last name not a ton of them out there in fact I know of only 2 people outside of my family


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

my name didn't show up, but my email adress sure did. it's kinda freaky.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Any time you fill out marketing information it gets sold to other companies.
House appraisals are public record anyway.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Wow. Mine is SO wrong. I'm not a fat black woman who is not interested in politics, likes wine, has a home worth over 1 million, donates to causes & likes wine.

It says my parents house has NO HEAT!! LOl..yee hawwww!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

That is kinda messed up!!!! I'm almost tempted to join so I can read the rest of my info. I looked up my dad, I was surprised to learn that he, like me, is in his early 30's and that while I am listed at my address, I also live with him. My sister-in-law (an athiest who sells books on ebay) seems to be a member of the clergy, but it pegged my aunt like they have a little spy in her house...
ps. MorbidMike- Our neighborhood is "below average"...they must not have stopped by in October!


----------

